# I found an apartment!!!  Move in may be as soon as Nov.1



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2020)

*So, yesterday Julie and I went to visit a place in Batavia, NY called Washington Towers. It is a senior apartment building.  I filled out an application yesterday when we got to Julies place, then she scanned it and sent it right back to them.   I guess they lost several residents due to Covid;;they did not pass away, but some moved in with family or to nursing homes. Thus little wait,

Rent is 30% of my net income.  There are appliances in apartment .  There is a secure entrance, so I have to buzz people in when they visit.  I will share more info when I get it.*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2020)

*Very happy for you Marie!*


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2020)

Marie, this is wonderful news.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

It's always exciting to be moving .. a fresh start, so to speak. I'm so pleased for you, Marie


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2020)

Congratulations!  So happy you found a place that will work for you.


----------



## jujube (Aug 13, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2020)

Marie,

It will be nice to spend the holidays surrounded by people.

The shopping bus service will be particularly nice when the weather gets bad and it will be a big load off of your mind not to have to worry about snow removal, trash, yard work, etc...

The hardest part will be the sifting and sorting to decide what stays and what goes!

Sounds like the beginning of a very exciting time!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2020)

This is great news Maria and 30% of your income sounds quite reasonable. Security sounds good too. I’m so happy for you. Just the social aspect alone is worth it. You’ll have lots of friends close by.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2020)

*@Aunt Bea  I have already been sorting out stuff.  My cousin was here today to mow my lawn. He helped me bring alot of stuff out of the house and to the street as tomorrow is trash day.
The Batavia office of the aging is across street. They help with transport and stuff as appt does not.  
@debodun my niece wants me to get Meals on Wheel.  Is there criteria I need to meet?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

You would probably have to contact your county's Office for the Aging and inquire. Here, the county handles the MOW program.

https://www.nyconnects.ny.gov/providers/genesee-county-office-for-the-aging-sofabrooap433


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> You would probably have to contact your county's Office for the Aging and inquire. Here, the county handles the MOW program.
> 
> https://www.nyconnects.ny.gov/providers/genesee-county-office-for-the-aging-sofabrooap433


I was just at their website, you are right, I can sign up with them after I move. Thanks.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2020)

Way to go Marie. Good luck on your move.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 14, 2020)

Congratulations! I hope you will be very happy there. I am quite happy in my senior housing apartment.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2020)

@Marie5656 
Congratulations!  

Just a small thing for you to do sometime....You could look at typical menu's for the MOW meals, 
(I think they would be posted someplace online)
to be certain you can eat and digest the foods they usually bring.  And that the cost is actually lower for you, than what you would eat, instead.

Your new place will be closer to your niece, right?
I think that's the best part, and could prove so valuable in the future.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Marie5656
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I will be about 20 minutes away, rather than over an hour.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Aunt Bea  I have already been sorting out stuff.  My cousin was here today to mow my lawn. He helped me bring alot of stuff out of the house and to the street as tomorrow is trash day.
> The Batavia office of the aging is across street. They help with transport and stuff as appt does not.
> @debodun my niece wants me to get Meals on Wheel.  Is there criteria I need to meet?*


Depends on where you live but they do charge for it in my area.  They do not charge where my mother lives. I think it’s income based.


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Here there is a charge. If I remember correctly, it's $2 for a single meal. Some clients get double meals (lunch and dinner trays), so the cost doubles for them. So for a week - a client receiving single meals would have to pay $10, and $20 if they get doubles. That includes a tray that look a lot like a TV dinner, a half-pint of low fat milk and a desert (most of the time that's canned fruit in a plastic cup).


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Here there is a charge. If I remember correctly, it's $2 for a single meal. Some clients get double meals (lunch and dinner trays), so the cost doubles for them. So for a week - a client receiving single meals would have to pay $10, and $20 if they get doubles. That includes a tray that look a lot like a TV dinner, a half-pint of low fat milk and a desert (most of the time that's canned fruit in a plastic cup).


 Thanks Deb. I cannot officially sign up untill I am resident, of course. But I am glad it is available. Thanks for input


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2020)

Wishing you every happiness in your new home Marie x


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> Thanks Deb. I cannot officially sign up until I am resident, of course. But I am glad it is available. Thanks for input



It may be different where you live - every county has their own program.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

@Marie5656  Haven't been on this Forum long but I just want to wish you all the best  in your new place. Really really pleased for you.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 14, 2020)

Congratulations!  Hope you love it there!  No yard maintenance and being closer to your niece are great pluses.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)

Best wishes from me too,    @Marie5656,   in planning your future life.    It  sounds like a good move.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Marie5656  Haven't been on this Forum long but I just want to wish you all the best  in your new place. Really really pleased for you.



Hey, thanks. you seem to be fitting right in here. Isn;t this a great place?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Happy news, Marie!  Good luck in your new home!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 14, 2020)

I am happy for you, Marie....


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 14, 2020)

Marie, this is wonderful news.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 14, 2020)

So glad this move is going good for you Marie xo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

That's *great *Marie! You were blessed not to have to go through a lot of rigamarole then a long wait.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2020)

Hooray for you, Marie.  Happy for you.  Best wishes for happiness in your new home.


----------

